# Pay Scale



## NeNe10469 (Feb 20, 2017)

Does anyone have a pay scale or link to a pay matrix for cyprexx, safeguard properties or PKMG? I'm just starting wit has property preservation and I'm wanting to make sure the work I'm doing is reasonably priced.


----------



## ALLDUCKEDUP (Dec 30, 2015)

*post it*

i'm sure if you post the prices your getting paid ,you'll get a lot of responses .
most of which will be belittling you for working for free . but hey if your working for safeguard you should already have thick skin .


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

If you are working for any of those companies you are not being properly compensated.


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

Pay matrix for all three:

Offer to pay $100 for job X

"discount" job x for 20% to cover "overhead" job X now pays $80

After job x is completed demand con'dtractor return to gather "missed" photo unrelated to job x costing con'dtractor $20 of gas, job X now pays $60

regret to inform con'dtractor of $30 charge back for failure to complete job x on time because of missed photo unrelated to job X job X now pays $30

con'dtractor is sent $15 for job X in hopes that con'dtractor doesn't have AR department job x now pays $15

con'dtractor calls account manager who agrees to split the difference with con'dtractor even though her hands are tied and she will catch hell, but she knows what it is like in the field, and has your back, con'dtractor accepts job x final payout $22.50 and accepts job Y for $200 because account manager did him a solid 

"discount" job Y for 20% to cover "overhead" job Y now pays $160.......... rinse and repeat


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

NeNe10469 said:


> ... I'm wanting to make sure the work I'm doing is reasonably priced.


What would you charge to do the same work outside of those companies?


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

charge back said:


> Pay matrix for all three:
> 
> Offer to pay $100 for job X
> 
> ...


I wanted to point out all the time spent doing this, or having someone else do this for you also costs money.


----------

